# lookin to rehome snake



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello All,

I've got an adult male Taiwanese blue beauty I am looking to rehome to a good owner - he is free. 

This is a beautiful and well cared for pet of mine that, as a recent college grad living in a small place, I simply do not have the space for. He is active and very attractive. 

Message me if you are interested or would like more details. 

I am located in Richmond, Virginia

Sean


----------

